
Show HN: Blog made with CouchDB/PouchDB - oblib
https://cherrypc.com/blog/index.html
======
acmdas
The blog app looks interesting for an idiosyncratic need of mine, but at first
glance (a) selecting to "not set-up account, just get the apps" seems to go to
online versions, not a download, (b) the blog isn't included as one of the
apps, and (c) there's no indication which "desktop" platforms are supported.
So, (a) will there be downloads Real Soon Now, and (b) will the blog be one of
them, and (c) is Linux supported?

~~~
oblib
Thank you for the feedback!

Here are the answers to your questions:

(a): The apps are "web apps" and all the code to run them is cached in your
web browser when you load them the first time.

If you disconnect your internet and load
"[https://cherrypc.com/app/index.html"](https://cherrypc.com/app/index.html")
they'll work. If you're online and don't have a "Data Services" account
they'll still work, but you won't be able to email documents directly from the
app. You can "Save" them though, or "Print to PDF" if you're using Chrome to
run them, and attach them to an email in your email app.

Right now I use "App Cache" for offline use, but I'll be implementing "Service
Workers" soon.

(b): The blog isn't one of the apps included, but I am considering including
it. It requires the "Data Services" we offer though, so it wouldn't be "free",
but I may spin up another server just for the blog app and offer it as a stand
alone service at a much lower yearly fee.

(c): Since, they are web apps any device with a modern web browser are
supported, including mobile devices, so yes, Linux is supported. I test them
on a Raspberry Pi and they run fine in the modern web browsers that run on it,
including Chrome and Firefox.

~~~
acmdas
Okay, thanks for the clarification. I guess that mentioning CouchDB in the
subject was part of what confused me, as did describing the blog internals in
detail when it isn't being offered. So, it actually isn't a solution to my
idiosyncratic requirement, but good luck anyway.

------
segphault
You should consider using the window.history APIs to make it so that
navigating your blog doesn't break the back button.

~~~
oblib
Thank you for the suggestion!

I'll look into that asap.

------
oblib
It took me about a week to assemble this blog app using CouchDB, PouchDB,
jQuery, and Bootstrap (with a template), as well as reusing some of the
CherryPC app code.

I was kind of surprised how quickly it came together. It's no "Wordpress" but
I think it's pretty nice, all things considered.

~~~
rtcoms
Is the code available on github ?

~~~
oblib
Not yet. I've not used github for any of my stuff yet but if there's interest
in it I'll get it up there and post a notice here when it is.

